# Orbea Rise H30 clicking noise?



## flyboi67 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and fairly new to e-biking. I just bought a new Orbea Rise H30 (and LOVE it); But after putting 7 miles on it, it makes a very loud and annoying clicking sound whenever I put a little pressure on the pedals, it sounds like a clutch disengaging. Does this happen on anyone else's and if so, is it very loud to you? (this might be applicable to either the carbon or aluminum frame) As I said, mine is loud and ANNOYING.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Does it only do it when you stop/start pedaling or does it keep doing it while pedaling? If the latter might be something loose in drivetrain you need to track down, otherwise a clicking noise is common when stopping/starting pedaling mine does it but I wouldn't say it's loud and annoying maybe cause yours is still new but I barely notice it anymore


----------



## flyboi67 (11 mo ago)

Tickle said:


> Does it only do it when you stop/start pedaling or does it keep doing it while pedaling? If the latter might be something loose in drivetrain you need to track down, otherwise a clicking noise is common when stopping/starting pedaling mine does it but I wouldn't say it's loud and annoying maybe cause yours is still new but I barely notice it anymore


Thanks, that helps. Yea, it does more so when I stop pedaling; After further online research, I found there IS actually a clutch inside the motor, I presume to remove any drag when you go over 20mph, strangely enough, I believe it didn't do it until I WENT over 20mph. I emailed Orbea, I'll share what they said if I get a response.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

flyboi67 said:


> Thanks, that helps. Yea, it does more so when I stop pedaling; After further online research, I found there IS actually a clutch inside the motor, I presume to remove any drag when you go over 20mph, strangely enough, I believe it didn't do it until I WENT over 20mph. I emailed Orbea, I'll share what they said if I get a response.


I know, bummer about the knocking noise. I hear that’s one of the downsides to the EP8 motor. Most people say they get use to noise with time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

